# Budget non-stick skillet



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm currently moving and don't want to get something nicer till I'm fully settled, so something inexpensive and non stick for quick things is perfect. Any suggestions?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Stop by a resale shop like Goodwill or St. Vinnies for a bargain...


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with anything nonstick used from a thrift store. Almost invariably, whatever has been "donated" has had the effective nonstick coating worn off.

For a budget pan, try a TJX off-price store. (TJX is a corporate structure - HomeGoods, TJ Maxx and Marshall's, with . One set of buyers serves all three named chains and with the same distribution network for all the chains). Look for the heaviest Calphalon pan they have - preferably a Unison pan. I've usually been able to find something.

GS


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Budget and non stick kind of precludes a recommendation. It comes down to what deal you can find. Costo often has decent deals in non stick. If you have one of their business centers around, they have some coomercial culinary non stick that I think are good deals from Clipper. The silicone grip slips right off for oven use.

Also online. For example https://www.costco.com/Clipper-Commercial-Non-Stick-10-Saute-Pan,-2-count.product.100410648.html

I'm a bit spoiled because the world's largest Costco is the one closest to me.


----------

